# JPA - Entity mit Maps



## Landei (7. Feb 2011)

Bisher habe ich Maps in meinen Entities vermieden, aber jetzt brauche ich es. Es gibt [c]@MapKey[/c], aber die Beispiele, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, scheinen nicht ganz auf meinen Fall zu passen:


```
TABLE PRODUCT: prodId, description,...
TABLE PRICEBOOK: bookId, ...
TABLE PROD_PROPERTIES: prodId, bookId, coeff:BigDecimal, formula:String

@Entity class Product { ... }

@Entity 
class PriceBook {
    @Id bookId
   
    @OneToMany(???)
    @MapKey(???)
    @JoinColumns(???)
    Map<Product, BigDecimal> coeffs;

    Map<Product, Formula> formula;
}
```

Wie würden hier die Annotations aussehen? Und besteht eine Möglichkeit, die "Umrechnung" zwischen String und meinem Formula-Typ gleich mit einzubauen?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Feb 2011)

Ich weiß nich ob du diesen Link schon kennst, aber vielleicht hilft er dir weiter.
EclipseLink/Examples/JPA/2.0/MapKeyColumns - Eclipsepedia


----------



## Landei (11. Feb 2011)

Kannte ich nicht, danke!


----------

